# Hope pro 4 sehr leise?!?!



## Dixifish (18. Februar 2018)

Moin moin alle beisammen
Habe ein sehr ungewöhnliches problem und zwar ist meine Hope pro 4 Nabe extrem leise.
Hatte mich so auf den typisch lauten Hope Sound gefreut 
Die Nabe ist in dem komplett Laufradsatz Tech DH verbaut, auf dem Freilauf befindet sich die Sram PG720 Kasette, doch sobald diese montiert ist ist der Freilauf sehr leise, ohne montierte Kasette wesentlich lauter.
Woran kann das liegen?
An den Plastik Spacern der Kasette?!
Zu viel Fett von Werk aus?!
Würde mich über antworten freuen
Mfg


----------



## HarzEnduro (18. Februar 2018)

Kannst den Freilauf ja mal abziehen und nachschauen, wie viel Fett drin ist. Meine Pro 4 und auch alle anderen Hope Naben waren immer sehr laut. Egal ob mit Kassette oder ohne. Fahr das Ding erst einmal. Die werden auch noch lauter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gazza-loddi (19. Februar 2018)

ich hab ne Ringle....mir geht das Ding im Park derart auffm SACK,weil man 90% nur im Leerlauf fährt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. Februar 2018)

gazza-loddi schrieb:


> ich hab ne Ringle....mir geht das Ding im Park derart auffm SACK,weil man 90% nur im Leerlauf fährt.


Dem einen taugts, dem anderen nicht. Ich rüste von DT 36T auf Hope Pro 4 um weil mir erstere zu leise ist. Ich fahre aber auch oft eine Pro 4 Trials, welche noch mal lauter ist als die normale Pro 4.


----------



## saturno (20. Februar 2018)

da mudda fett raus


----------



## S-H-A (20. Februar 2018)

Jo. Freilauf runter, fett raus und laut wird's.


----------



## Dixifish (21. Februar 2018)

Hab den Freilauf offen gehabt und das fett raus geholt und ein ganz wenig neues rein,
Jetzt macht er schön Krach 
Allerdings habe ich nun das problem das der Freilauf vorhin 2 mal durchgerutscht ist!!
Woran kann das liegen?
Ist die Nabe jetzt Defekt?
Hab sie jetzt nochmal aufgemacht und alles gereinigt und gefettet, hoffen das sie jetzt leuft!


----------



## pacechris (21. Februar 2018)

Welches Fett hast du genommen?


----------



## Dixifish (21. Februar 2018)

Das shimano Premium fett
Aber als der freilauf durchgedreht ist hätte ich nur ein wenig ketten öl drauf


----------



## Dixifish (21. Februar 2018)

Könnte es sein das die Sperrklinken oder der Zahnkranz in den die Klinken einrasten defekt ist?
Optisch sieht es zumindest 1a aus
Ist ja schließlich Nagel neu der Satz


----------



## Sven12345 (22. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht sind die Federn oder die Sperrklinken irgendwie falsch montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (22. Februar 2018)

Dixifish schrieb:


> Könnte es sein das die Sperrklinken oder der Zahnkranz in den die Klinken einrasten defekt ist?
> Optisch sieht es zumindest 1a aus
> Ist ja schließlich Nagel neu der Satz


Naja... wenn der Freilauf vorher ging und nach dem Aufbauen nicht mehr, wirst du wohl irgendwas beim Einbau falsch gemacht haben, wobei das schon recht schwer ist.


----------



## Dixifish (14. März 2018)

Hab alles nochmal auseinander gebaut gereinigt und geölt,
Jetzt leuft es super und macht richtig Krach!!


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. April 2018)

Ich habe selbiges bei meiner Pro II Evo 40T gemacht und sie wurde auch so nicht lauter. Meine Frau hat die gleiche Nabe drin und selbst mit Fett war die lauter als meine. 

Da ich mit nur Öl keinen Lautstärkegewinn hatte, habe ich den Freilauf wieder gefettet (mit Hopes Fett) und wieder zusammengebaut. Jetzt ist er komischerweise Lauter als ohne Fett, kommt aber immer noch nicht an die Nabe meiner Frau ran.


----------



## sinucello (31. August 2018)

Lustig, ich hätt meine lieber leiser. Ist zwar beim pendeln praktisch, weil man gar nicht mehr klingeln muss aber wenn ich mal Natur genießen will, nervt es.


----------



## HarzEnduro (31. August 2018)

sinucello schrieb:


> Lustig, ich hätt meine lieber leiser. Ist zwar beim pendeln praktisch, weil man gar nicht mehr klingeln muss aber wenn ich mal Natur genießen will, nervt es.


Ich fahre jetzt die DT 240s mit 18T Zahnscheiben. Sehr leise das ganze. Ungewohnt aber tatsächlich angenehm.


----------



## LiviuU (25. August 2019)

Bei filmen hab ich lieber leise, dafür gibts ganz feste Teflon Fett, es wirkt wie eine Schalldämpfer. Bei 200stunde Service schmire ich nur das hr Freilauf damit, alle andere lager bekommen shimano lager fett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Habitat84 (25. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich fahre jetzt die DT 240s mit 18T Zahnscheiben. Sehr leise das ganze. Ungewohnt aber tatsächlich angenehm.


Nicht mehr die hydra?


----------



## Helius-FR (25. August 2019)

Was wäre ich froh wenn der Krack vom Freilauf weg wäre...

Aber jeder wie er mag.


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. August 2019)

Habitat84 schrieb:


> Nicht mehr die hydra?


Der Post ist über ein Jahr alt.


----------



## LiviuU (25. August 2019)

Helius-FR schrieb:


> Was wäre ich froh wenn der Krack vom Freilauf weg wäre...
> 
> Aber jeder wie er mag.



AMEN !


----------



## LiviuU (25. August 2019)

niconj schrieb:


> Der Post ist über ein Jahr alt.



und die naben noch lauter


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (20. Oktober 2019)

Geht der Verschleiß eigentlich deutlich hoch wenn man weniger /dünneres Fett verwendet?


----------



## LiviuU (20. Oktober 2019)

ich verwende teflon fett für freehub und pm600 für lager
bei alle Naben. (Shimano lagerfett habe ich aufgegeben, zu dünn und dadurch läßt Wasser eindringen)
bin oft bei matsch und regen draußen und hab damit keine schlechte Erfahrung.
normalerweise sind die hope 4 Naben sehr gut versiegelt, mit eine festere fett wirst du kaum Wasser (Hochdruck ist der killer) von draußen rein bekommen


----------



## Diddo (28. Oktober 2019)

LiviuU schrieb:


> ich verwende teflon fett für freehub und pm600 für lager bei alle Naben.



Das ab Werk genutzte MobilGrease XHP 222 funktioniert doch wunderbar und ist auch noch recht günstig. Außerdem ist es so schön blau


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (28. Oktober 2019)

Ich hatte meinen Freilauf jetzt mal auf und hab das Fett raus und Öl rein gemacht. Klingt für mein Ohr genau so... 
Allerdings habe ich nun bemerkt , das meine kurbel sich mitdreht, wenn ich sie los lasse. Ich vermute, das die geringe dichtung nicht richtig sitzt? 
Muss die Kassette mal abziehen und die dichtung bzw den freilaufkörper ordentlich montieren...


----------



## LiviuU (28. Oktober 2019)

die von hope verwendete fett ist sicher gut. ich hab mit teflon-fett gute Erfahrung bei nasse Wetter
Das Finish Line Teflon 100g Fahrradfett ist ein Hochleistungsfett. welches jeder besitzen sollte.
Feine Teflonpartikel wirken reibungsmindernd zwischen den Metallflächen. Ein Trilinium-Additiv sorgt für extreme *Druck*- und Temperaturbeständigkeit. *Lithiumfrei*. 
Weltweit eines der meistverwendeten Fette im High-End-Bereich.

hab bis vor kurzen statt pm600 die prep-m von manitou bei Boxxer staub und schmier simmerringe verwendet, bei kalte wetter war etwas seltsam mit prep-m, Losbrechmoment regierte spät. schmieren tun beide gut.
ich hab noch experimental die feder von sperrklinken ein wenig gerade gebogen, so wird weniger druck erzeugt und etwas stumpf in Geräusch 
bei video Aufnahme ein Traum ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiviuU (28. Oktober 2019)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Ich hatte meinen Freilauf jetzt mal auf und hab das Fett raus und Öl rein gemacht. Klingt für mein Ohr genau so...
> Allerdings habe ich nun bemerkt , das meine kurbel sich mitdreht, wenn ich sie los lasse. Ich vermute, das die geringe dichtung nicht richtig sitzt?
> Muss die Kassette mal abziehen und die dichtung bzw den freilaufkörper ordentlich montieren...



die grüne Dichtung gehört auf jedenfalls im hub rein


----------

